# Paul's Benediction



## Irishcat922 (Jan 12, 2005)

2Ti 4:18 And the Lord shall deliver me from every evil work, and will preserve me unto his heavenly kingdom: to whom be glory for ever and ever. Amen

I read 2 Tim 4 with my family last night and as I was thinking over it, I thought what a wonderful benediction. My own struggle with sin seems to come in waves, not sure why, could be diet, lack of rest, stress, but as I thought over this scripture last night and this morning it just struck me as a great principle for battling sin. Just thought I would share.


----------

